# Rhodesian ridgeback



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cross Post from another site, I know it's a long read but could any one help. It has been put on Lost dog.

After all that discussion about whether it's good to keep same sex dogs together or not, Hugo's trainer has suffered a real tragedy. She has a German shepherd cross, a golden retriever, a Chihuahua, a border collie and, until recently, a Rhodesian ridgeback, all male.* Whilst on holiday in a caravan, the shepherd and the ridgeback turned on each other. Lynda stepped in and inevitably was badly bitten herself. On her return home, the dogs simply didn't go back to getting along as they used to and she has had to make the heart-breaking decision to rehome the ridgeback. He is a beautiful dog, very well trained and usually impeccably behaved. 
Unable to drive due to her injured hand, Lynda arranged for ridgeback welfare to collect the dog, but when they arrived back at their base in Buckinghamshire over 3 weeks ago, he leapt out of the car, jumped a five-bar gate and hasn't been seen since. 
As you can imagine, Lynda is out of her mind with worry. Officially the dog no longer belongs to her, so she is unlikely to be contacted even if he is found, unless he is returned to ridgeback welfare, who I hope would let her know. 
I feel really helpless, but I told her I would spread the word in any way possible. If anyone has any idea about how she can search for news of him, I'd be really grateful. Perhaps anyone living in the Buckinghamshire area might know of places to advertise, dogs homes to contact etc. Lynda knows she has no claim to him and isn't seeking to get him back, but she is desperate to know that he is safe and cared for. It's bad enough having to part with him without thinking he might be cold, hungry and confused somewhere out there. 
I know it's a long shot, but I thought it was worth posting on here, just in case someone by chance hears something or knows any way of finding his whereabouts.
*


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Long shot but......DogLost - Found: Brown Rhodesian Ridgeback Unknown In East Anglia (IP1) (ID: 55819)


----------

